
Is it immoral to go to Disneyworld - Balanceinfinity
Is it immoral to go to Disneyworld (fly to Florida and go to the parks) when it increases the risks of spreading the virus (none of us has it and we are traveling from an unaffected area).
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coronavirus.jhu.edu&#x2F;map.html
======
h2odragon
Is it moral to exceed the speed limit? We do lots of things that increase
public risk and return private gain. How much different is this one?

We don't really have the data to decide that yet. So decide based on tribal
signalling and personal preference. Go ride the roller coasters and grope
Mickey and don't worry about it being a sin.

